#  Nachrichten >   Mode: Intimrasur und -chirurgie sind kein Tabu mehr >

## zeit.de

Die Schamhaare zu rasieren gehört zum modischen Diktat, dem sich inzwischen eine Mehrheit unterwirft. Auch Intimchirurgie ist kein Tabu. Ein nicht ungefährlicher Trend und seine Ursachen  Weiterlesen...   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

